# Compatible Sights for PPQ .22lr



## Top Shot Defense (Oct 24, 2021)

I have the PPQ .22lr with 5-inch barrel, which came with a fiber optic front sight and just a black rear sight. As an instructor, I use this pistol to teach most of my beginner students how to shoot. I would like to install a fiber optic rear sight with 2 dots, so that it has a 3-dot system and will presumably be easier for them to line up. To my knowledge, there are no after-market sights for the PPQ .22lr. I'm willing to buy a set and change out the front sight as well. I've heard that it's basically the same gun as one of the M&P's and I could most likely buy sights for that specific M&P model and install them on the PPQ, but there's SO MANY different M&P's. Does anybody know which M&P sights I would need to buy that would work with the PPQ .22lr?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Top Shot Defense said:


> I have the PPQ .22lr with 5-inch barrel, which came with a fiber optic front sight and just a black rear sight. As an instructor, I use this pistol to teach most of my beginner students how to shoot. I would like to install a fiber optic rear sight with 2 dots, so that it has a 3-dot system and will presumably be easier for them to line up. To my knowledge, there are no after-market sights for the PPQ .22lr. I'm willing to buy a set and change out the front sight as well. I've heard that it's basically the same gun as one of the M&P's and I could most likely buy sights for that specific M&P model and install them on the PPQ, but there's SO MANY different M&P's. Does anybody know which M&P sights I would need to buy that would work with the PPQ .22lr?


I think that your best bet is to contact S&W to find out if all of their M&P's share the same sights. If so then it may be worth taking a chance and buying them. But the front sight on the M&P has a dovetail whereas the PPQ does not. As for aftermarket sights for the PPQ: Best Walther PPQ Sights of 2021 – Complete Round-up - Gun Mann It looks to me that the Walther TFX Tritium Sight Sets might work in addition to the tritium capsules they also incorporate fiber optic rods. Obviously they cost more because of that.


----------

